# Ty, 10 months



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi so Ty is growing up, and I'd like to hear the opinions of board members. I will share that lots of people feel he has too heavy a head and short muzzle which may not be seen here, I still think he is beautiful


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: trudy I will share that lots of people feel he has too heavy a head and short muzzle which may not be seen here, I still think he is beautiful


Probably because they are used to the snippy "collie" heads on a fair amount to american lines.

I'm not a showline person, but I think he is *beautiful*! Especially his head, he LOOKS like a male which is how it should be! You shouldn't have to look at the "plumbing" to be able to tell the sex of the dog.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I think he is a wonderful looking dog.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

oops sorry a little too big, I tried to size it right,


----------



## Ishta (Feb 16, 2009)

He is beautiful and correct for a male! His head is not heavy and muzzle looks good! He has the look of German rather than American lines!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He is handome!!!

I agree with everything Tracy said


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice young male that is slightly stretched at this age. Hard to see his withers in this photo, but he has a very good topline though his croup should be longer. Excellent angulation front and rear though his upper arm should be longer. He does appear to toe out slightly on his right front. Good feet. Pastern could be a bit firmer (nit picking). Right now I love his head. As he matures it may become a bit too blocky for my tastes, but a front view would show more.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Structure information F.C.I.-Standard

Head
The head is wedge-shaped and in harmony with the dog's size (length app. 40% of height at the withers) without being coarse or overly long. The head should appear dry, and moderately wide between the ears. Seen from the front and side, the forehead is only slightly domed, the center furrow is either absent or only slightly visible. The length ratio of skull to face is 50 : 50%. Skull width approximately equals skull length. Seen from above, the skull slopes into a wedge-shaped muzzle. The stop should not be pronounced. Upper and lower jaws are strong, the bridge of the nose should be straight, not a Roman nose or dish-faced nose. Lips are taut, well closed and of dark color.









The cranio-facial axes (cranial axis AB and facial axis CD) are parallel in the German Shepherd. Any deviation from the parallelism represents a defect of varying degree. The right cranio-facial ratio is 1:1


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I bumped up the pics at 8 months because there is a front view of his head there. Thanks for the comments. I am soo trying to learn and there are so many opinions.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I still want him Trudy. May I have him? Please? Pretty please? With sugar on top? xD!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Jackie if he turns out and I have enough $$ in a couple of years we can talk about him coming for a few shows, however he may be a bit spoiled, like he is the king.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey, my dogs are spoiled too, LOL!

He really is fantastic, and Hellwigg throws some nice dogs!


----------



## Troykids34 (Dec 28, 2008)

very handsome dog


----------

